
Covid-19 Analyzer - m1ghtfr3e
https://github.com/m1ghtfr3e/COVID-19-Analyzation
======
m1ghtfr3e
Hey guys, I'm quite new to programming in Data Analyzing. Due to the worldwide
corona virus situation right now, I decided to get some data and wrote a
program with pandas to analize and visualize / make the data more accessible.
What do you think about it?

